# Why is Arkansas neglected so much?



## TheGreatLeaf (Aug 27, 2018)

Why is it that Ive seen only 1 furry con in arkansas, which was in 2016? Why is my home state being neglected so much of both furries and cons?


----------



## NaughtyReyes (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm going to guess that the convention was called ArConsas or something like that? I went to it but that is the only furry con I have ever seen in Arkansas.


----------



## TheGreatLeaf (Sep 20, 2018)

NaughtyReyes said:


> I'm going to guess that the convention was called ArConsas or something like that? I went to it but that is the only furry con I have ever seen in Arkansas.


Yeah... I think they shut it down because they got threats or something.


----------

